# KG to Boston almost done



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47384/20070730/kg_to_boston_almost_done/

Wow, Pierce and Allen would have been alright, but adding KG? This could be a good team here.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

MRedd22 said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47384/20070730/kg_to_boston_almost_done/
> 
> Wow, Pierce and Allen would have been alright, but adding KG? This could be a good team here.


Wow, three players who need the ball in their hands.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

23isback said:


> Wow, three players who need the ball in their hands.


Not at all. All three players are relatively unselfish compared to players of similar talent. In fact, if the game was close [assuming this deal goes down], I bet Pierce would control the last possession.


----------



## Bon]{eRz (Feb 23, 2005)

23isback said:


> Wow, three players who need the ball in their hands.


:laugh:

Garnett's biggest knock his entire career is that he defers TOO much to his teammates.

It'll be good to see him play with some other talent around him, see if people will rank him right next to Duncan again if he's playing on a winning team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

... erm... since when does Garnett need the ball in his hands? He is great at playing off the ball. You don't lead the league in rebounding for many years if you always have the rock in you hands.

I think Pierce will have the ball in his hands in crunch time, but whoever guards Allen better make sure he has no possibility of getting the ball from Pierce because he will sink that at the buzzer 3.

The knock on KG was that he is not clutch, well that won't be a problem with Pierce and Allen.

What does this make Boston's cap look like? Would it be possible for them to resign all 3 in a couple of years? Cuz if they don't win a chip within the length of the contract, I don't know what's going to happend, they are all hungry for a chip but are they all willing to take a pay cut to play together?

I have to admit that if this does happend, it will most likely be the ugliest three headed monster in the history of the league.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Someone tell me why Minnesota would do this. Is this the best deal they can get for Garnett--really?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can GS offer better?

There is the perk of sending him to another conference.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Dee-Zy, yes, if the trade goes down and Minnesota extends Garnett's contract before the trade, they will play together for at least three years. I'll explain more about Boston's cap situation later, if you would like.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Premier said:


> Dee-Zy, yes, if the trade goes down and Minnesota extends Garnett's contract before the trade, they will play together for at least three years. I'll explain more about Boston's cap situation later, if you would like.



Please do, I'm really curious ... I want to know also if the trio would have a change at staying together longer than 3 years...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

0% on this Kevin Garnett deal happening, no matter what.

Quote this, print this, put it on your wall.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If the problem is not minny, I don't see how this cannot happend.

Minny gets a good deal, expiring, good prospect in Jefferson (probably the best younging any teams would be willing to give up) and most likely picks...


I don't understand why GARNETT wouldn't do it... doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

problem is hooked up in garnetts extension at the moment apparently.

now if boston is doing the smart thing and getting the extension before he gets there, you would think minny would be trying to do the same with Al.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Draftexpress reporting that terms have been agreed to and that this is essentially a done deal. 

However, KG reportedly wants a 5 year $125 million extension for him to not opt out next year.

http://draftexpress.com/blogs.php?blogid=8


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't see why Minnesota does this.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Good move Ainge, finally.

If you are going to take a chance, do it on 3 proven performers not kids. 

Good for Minny also.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i may sound like a homer (i don't think so though), but wouldn't the lakers offer kwame, LO, and bynum for KG? isn't that deal better than this?

wouldn't KG enjoy the LA weather more too?

and how would the deal work? i think some draft picks definitely have to be included (minny would be getting ROBBED). rajon, al, and theo ratliff... that's like 16 million in contracts. KG is making 22. that's not within 20%.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i may sound like a homer (i don't think so though), but wouldn't the lakers offer kwame, LO, and bynum for KG? isn't that deal better than this?
> 
> wouldn't KG enjoy the LA weather more too?


no, because LO serves no purpose in minny... kwames expiring isnt enough to get them under the cap any time soon anyway and jefferson + green > Bynum

IMO anyway


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> no, because LO serves no purpose in minny... kwames expiring isnt enough to get them under the cap any time soon anyway and jefferson + green > Bynum
> 
> IMO anyway


LO wouldn't fit in minny well i agree, but the team would be in rebuilding mode.. and there are plenty of teams out there looking for LO's services (his contract is done in 2 years too). hell, they could get LO, then trade him to boston for theo ratliff and a draft pick.

and another thing: green isn't in that proposed trade. basically it's trading KG for al jefferson. i don't believe this. even if you throw in green and a draft pick, minny could do better.

if you send KG to boston to play with ray and paul in the weak east, the draft # will probably be somewhere in the 20's.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

afobisme said:


> LO wouldn't fit in minny well i agree, but the team would be in rebuilding mode.. and there are plenty of teams out there looking for LO's services.


true, and for an expiring and another great young prospect the deal could be very similar but LA seems all but given up on KG.

i think playing with Pierce and Allen in the East gives Garnett a much better chance at winning aswell.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah it definitely gives them a better chance.

i dont know if you can say that we've given up on getting KG. 

i can see why mchale would want to do this trade (hooking up his old team and friend), but i don't see why the owner would want this trade. it doesn't make sense.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Newsflash: Andrew Bynum is not that good!

Al Jefferson is a PRODUCTIVE young big. Lamar Odom is injury probe and will not command much in trade.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

andrew bynum not being that good is your opinion though. a lot of teams have been interested in him. al jefferson, at least for now, is probably the more valuable player though.

lamar odom isn't a superstar level player, but i can definitely imagine a lot of teams wanting him.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It is not an opinion. Check his stats and tell me what makes him good.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Bynum is very raw but the flashes of his potential i've seen indicate he's going to be very good. Remember he's still only a teenager, give him a few years.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Minnesota must have become very desperate in the last days or KG has finally demanded a trade if this goes down. I don't think it would be a bad deal for them considering that a slow rebuilding process is the only thing that makes sense in a stacked West.

The Celtics would be instant contenders in the East, they might still have too many holes to compete for a title, but there are not many teams who have three All-Stars. This would be a very impressive core to say the least.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If this happens they will have a secure spot in the playoffs. Pierce, Allen, and KG in the same lineup is very dangerous.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

afobisme said:


> yeah it definitely gives them a better chance.
> 
> i dont know if you can say that we've given up on getting KG.
> 
> i can see why mchale would want to do this trade (hooking up his old team and friend), but i don't see why the owner would want this trade. it doesn't make sense.


Al Jefferson is much more valuable than Lamar Odom. Odom is injury prone and has shown a lack of motivation earlier in his career. Playing with Kobe perhaps has kept him motivated, but you just don't know how he will react being with Ricky Davis hanging out in Minny. Bynum has a lot of potential but it's still too early to tell whether or not he will ever reach potential.

Another thing is, Minny probably wouldn't want to trade KG to someone within their own conference and face him 4 times a year. And last but not least, Kevin Mchale probably recognizes that he's not the brightest fellow out there and just feels more comfortable trading with someone equally as retarded in Danny Ainge.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It must be an old teamate thing.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm surprised NBA.com doesn't have anything yet...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

reports are saying allen, pierce and garnett have all spoken and are keen to get going.. KG's extension seems to be the hold up at the moment


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I know I wouldn't extend him for 5 years, $125M. That's worse than Shaq's current contract. Really think he's going to be doing what he's doing now when he's 36? 37?

I'd love to see KG elsewhere, but not for that kind of money. Anyone willing to give him that much money may very well be mildly retarded.

Wait... This could happen.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm surprised NBA.com doesn't have anything yet...


]
cuz theres a 100% chance it wont happen maybe?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Good decision by the wolves.. As much as we would be able to put around KG, it wouldn't make a difference. We have far too many bad contracts and not enough tradable pieces that are not our young talent. 

As for Boston... Damn.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Al Jefferson is much more valuable than Lamar Odom. Odom is injury prone and has shown a lack of motivation earlier in his career. Playing with Kobe perhaps has kept him motivated, but you just don't know how he will react being with Ricky Davis hanging out in Minny. Bynum has a lot of potential but it's still too early to tell whether or not he will ever reach potential.
> 
> Another thing is, Minny probably wouldn't want to trade KG to someone within their own conference and face him 4 times a year. And last but not least, Kevin Mchale probably recognizes that he's not the brightest fellow out there and just feels more comfortable trading with someone equally as retarded in Danny Ainge.


i disagree. your opinion of odom is pretty low. the lack of motivation was, as you said, earlier in his career. it doesn't matter now, because he hasn't shown that side of him. as for being injury prone, in the past 4 years (since he cleaned up his act), he's played 280 games out of a possible 328. that's an average of 70 games a year. dont know why so many people often use that "injury prone" trump card. i agree, he won't like it in minny.. but he wouldn't stay there long anyways. minny doesn't want him, they want his value. i can think of 3 different teams that would be interested in him: golden state, phoenix, and dallas.

yeah, i agree that minny doesn't want to trade within the same conference.. but in my opinion that's pretty stupid. if they go into rebuild mode, they most likely won't be championship contenders for at least 4-5 years... in which case KG would be old, and the laker's chances of winning would be zilch.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Boston are loaded.

I think they are the team to beat in EAST if this happens. Considering the relatively easy run they could have through the playoffs compared to the teams in WEST. They might even be favourites for the title now.............

I mean they are seriously loaded. I am scared. Wonder who the C & PG will be.........

I wonder if they will have the guts to even take a shot with these 3 in the side.

Ray is one of my favourite players & a great allround player.
Garnett is a defensive machine & 20 ppg player.
Pierce I am not a huge fan of but he is extremely talented there is no doubt.
I see the team going to the finals atleast.

Almost reminds me of Hakeem Barkley Drexler............


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

If Ainge can pull this off, his Ray Allen deal looks alot less stupid.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Celtics >>> Lakers in what they got to offer for KG. No doubt. I wouldn't package him to the same conference anyway. 

We are in a rebuilding mode right now. That would be a good start with the expectation of those massive contracts of Hudson, Jaric, and Blount.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

OMFG quit actinglike its done.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

MDIZZ said:


> OMFG quit actinglike its done.


I hope this deal goes through so you get to finally shutup and realize you were wrong.

On a sidenote, if Rondo gets traded, there should be no reason why Telfair can't finally put a good season and prove that he's worth at least some of the hype.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> OMFG quit actinglike its done.


A classic sign of jealousy.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> If Ainge can pull this off, his Ray Allen deal looks alot less stupid.


You said it. 

The Celtics would be dreadfully thin, especially at PG. But I think you could pick two schmoes out of a bar to play with Garnett, Allen and Pierce, and the Celtics could still compete in the East. All three of those guys are good playmakers for their position. Dang, that would be fun to watch.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

have the tv schedules for next year been set yet? I'm sure boston will get alot of national tv time


i didn't want to get league pass for next year but i think im going to have to now


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

anyone else want to tell me im wrong?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> anyone else want to tell me im wrong?


specifically about this or about a multitude of other things?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Not bad.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> specifically about this or about a multitude of other things?


Ha!

I really hope this deal goes through, it's really going to help all teams involved. Minny gets a lot younger, and gets a really solid core to work with. They lose their superstar, but they aren't going anywhere right now and this move brightens their future...by a lot.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

So is Rondo in the deal or no? I hope not, don't underestimate how much better off Boston would be with him instead of Telfair, perhaps Brevin Knight or whoever else they end up having at PG.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> So is Rondo in the deal or no? I hope not, don't underestimate how much better off Boston would be with him instead of Telfair, perhaps Brevin Knight or whoever else they end up having at PG.


Don't get me wrong, I love Rondo. But if he is the breaker to get KG they shouldn't hesitate. I agree they should try and keep him if at all possible, but getting KG helps them heaps more than keeping Rondo would. Rondo is the future, but Pierce and Allen aren't getting any younger. They're making this a now team, and it seems like they're willing to trade up some later for some now. Which I don't disagree with given their current roster.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

So I'm supposing the key components of a rumored deal would be Al Jefferson, Theo Ratliff, and 1 or 2 first round picks.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't think there were any picks involved, I could be wrong but I think it was Rondo instead of picks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Great trade for Boston. All the East/West talk is complete BS.

If the Heat can get good again, you have Boston, Chicago, Miami, Detroit, Cleveland out East. The combination of 4 of them in the 2nd round (my guess is Miami or Detroit would be one of the teams out in the first, since they'll probably play in the 4 vs. 5 matchup) is going to be great. 

McHale definitely looks like more of an idiot now for sitting on Garnett so long. Just a year ago, he passed on Luol Deng, Tyson Chandler, and Tyrus Thomas for Garnett. Bet he wishes he could get that one back.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Great trade for Boston. All the East/West talk is complete BS.
> 
> If the Heat can get good again, you have Boston, Chicago, Miami, Detroit, Cleveland out East. The combination of 4 of them in the 2nd round (my guess is Miami or Detroit would be one of the teams out in the first, since they'll probably play in the 4 vs. 5 matchup) is going to be great.
> 
> McHale definitely looks like more of an idiot now for sitting on Garnett so long. Just a year ago, he passed on Luol Deng, Tyson Chandler, and Tyrus Thomas for Garnett. Bet he wishes he could get that one back.


I would have taken that trade when it was proposed, actually.

But, the Western teams are still far superior to the Eastern Conference. One or two teams wouldn't even the conferences at all. This just confirms that Minnesota's gonna be competing for the last spot in our division with Seattle, and that Boston isn't crap anymore.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> New twists in Garnett talks
> By Shira Springer, Globe Staff
> 
> Kevin Garnett soon could become the newest member of the Celtics, multiple league sources said this afternoon, but two of the sources cautioned that any trade may not be as imminent as some early reports indicated.
> ...


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/

McHale :lol:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't beleive that. McHale would literally have to be a retard to not demand for AL.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/
> 
> McHale :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/
> 
> McHale :lol:


Ummm, click on that link, it has an update that says:



> Jefferson back in mix
> By Shira Springer, Globe Staff
> Al Jefferson is back in the trade talks between the Celtics and Timberwolves.
> 
> As the trade currently stands, the Celtics would send Jefferson, Gerald Green, Ryan Gomes, Sebastian Telfair, Theo Ratliff, and two first-round picks to the Timberwolves for Kevin Garnett.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

> As the trade currently stands, the Celtics would send Jefferson, Gerald Green, Ryan Gomes, Sebastian Telfair, Theo Ratliff, and two first-round picks to the Timberwolves for Kevin Garnett.


Is there anyone left on the Celtics line-up after the starting 5?

Poor Telfair, you'd figure that he might've finally had a chance to have a decent season due to the three all-stars in front of him but..

That's not that bad for McHale. Jefferson is a solid player while Green and Gomes have considerable talent that need developing. An expiring contracting in Ratliff and.....Telfair?
Plus two first round picks.

At least he's not pulling a Babcock/VC trade.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

5 players and 2 first-rounders for 1 player? Is that a joke?

I'd still pull the trigger if I were Boston, but holy moley that'll be a watery thin bench.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

jericho said:


> 5 players and 2 first-rounders for 1 player? Is that a joke?
> 
> I'd still pull the trigger if I were Boston, but holy moley that'll be a watery thin bench.


Pfft, they have all the firepower they need in Scalabrine.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

lol

No Al Jefferson?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Five players, two first round draft picks...the Celtics should throw in some money to sweeten the deal. :lol:


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

SickGame said:


> Pfft, they have all the firepower they need in Scalabrine.


Well sure, but can he play all 5 positions?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Krimzon said:


> Five players, two first round draft picks...the Celtics should throw in some money to sweeten the deal. :lol:


I think some pieces of the old parquet floor and a couple of stale hot dogs should complete the package.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The fact that they get to keep Rondo, and still have Pruitt as a combo guard off the bench leads me to believe their backcourt is alright for the moment. But oh man that frontcourt is gonna be hurtin for some depth.

But hell, who needs depth when you got Ray Ray PP and KG.

Celts SHOULD try to keep at least one of their firsts if they're throwing in Jefferson though. They're going to need SOME help.

By the way, if this trade goes down...does anybody have an idea what the Celts cap space is going to be? Mainly out of curiosity, as it seems they're going to have to pick up a few people if this deal goes through.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I pray this deal doesnt go through


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

the celts still have the MLE and the vets minimum right?

I'm sure a player like webber or someone like that would see the Garnett/Allen/Pierce combo and want to join them.


And kobe right now has to be thinking to himself wondering how the worst team in the league somehow got both ray allen and garnett and the lakers can't even get someone like JO


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

This is getting more interesting by the hour... 

Man I want to see this trade go through!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

remember the Hawks/Suns/T-Wolves trade, being really close?

Don't get your hopes up!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> As the trade currently stands, the Celtics would send Jefferson, Gerald Green, Ryan Gomes, Sebastian Telfair, Theo Ratliff, and two first-round picks to the Timberwolves for Kevin Garnett.


Since the Celtics appear to be in a "win-now" mode and the Wolves (finally!) appear to wnat to rebuid, i'd say this a good trade for both teams (with the slight edge to Minny).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Since the Celtics appear to be in a "win-now" mode and the Wolves (finally!) appear to wnat to rebuid, i'd say this a good trade for both teams (with the slight edge to Minny).


edge to Minny?

That is a joke right.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> edge to Minny?
> 
> That is a joke right.


You're forgetting Paolo's deep and abiding hatred for Garnett. He also probably hasn't seen enough of Al Jefferson to realise that he's a poor man's Zach Randolph at the moment.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

done deal. no gomes and only 1 draft pick


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

No Gomes and no Rondo? Wow, Celtics are in good shape then. Rondo was arguably a top3 rookie last year. Rondo/Allen/Pierce/Gomes/Garnett is a hell of a starting lineup. Bench does blow though.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

O2K said:


> done deal. no gomes and only 1 draft pick


reported where?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The deal done?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=ap-celtics-garnetttrade&prov=ap&type=lgns

Its official


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...DE?SITE=CASRP&SECTION=SPORTS&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I envy Boston.

Some fans on here love young kids but I am tired of going into every season hoping so and so improved his game. I want some freakin' sure thing, prime time performers on my roster. So now Boston fans don't have to worry about Gerald Green, Telfair, Yi Jianlian and Al Jefferson improving. They get to watch two HOFers try to bring #17 home to Boston and a bunch of playoff games. No more underdog BS.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If Ainge is smart, he takes KG with or without the extension.

Offer him 2 year $51 million extension. I want to see KG walk away from $75 million and a team that can get to the finals.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Good for the Hawks!

Now we don't have to worry about Boston, having so much potiental. now all we need is for Chicago to **** their team up!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> anyone else want to tell me im wrong?


http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/10275030

celtics officials reporting it as done


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Good for the Hawks!
> 
> Now we don't have to worry about Boston, having so much potiental. now all we need is for Chicago to **** their team up!


lol yeah now you just have to worry about them tearing you apart by 50+ multiple times a year.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> lol yeah now you just have to worry about them tearing you apart by 50+ multiple times a year.



a year? Those players are declining.

If it was a 33-36 year old Kg, Allen, or pierce aganist Josh Smith, Marvin Williams , Al Horford in their primes. I put my money on the young guns.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Yep, Atlanta is almost the king of The Potentials now. You want win 40 games but it will be exciting talking about TS%, PER, best potential running team, most athletic future frontline, and all that other stuff.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

So it's Jefferson, Gomes, Green, Telfair, and a pick? Do the Wolves get their pick back too.... 

Because the Celtics pick is now going to be in the 20s and the Wolves pick is going to be *extremely* high, one of the two or three worst teams in the league. It would be hilarious if the Celtics got to keep the Wolves pick they got in the Wally trade... and wound up with the #1 pick.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm still interested to hear the details. As Celtics fan, Jefferson will be sorely missed and I hope for our sake that Green doesn't development into T-Mac part two and have this come back to haunt us.

Overall, you can't argue with a core of Garnett, Pierce and Allen. They should contend for the next four years or so.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

jericho said:


> Well sure, but can he play all 5 positions?


Absolutely, just not at once. Scalabrine is akin to Jesus Christ.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Minny: Foye, McCants, Brewer, Jefferson, Telfair, Gerald Green, and Craig Smith is pretty good little young foundation. Now they just need to get lucky in the lottery in the next 2-3 seasons to get a big (Hibbert or Brook Lopez should be option with the record they will have) and let the fat roll off the roster.

*Next up for McHale: Get Ricky Davis, Troy Hudson, and Mark Blount the heck away from the kids.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Mateo said:


> So it's Jefferson, Gomes, Green, Telfair, and a pick? Do the Wolves get their pick back too....
> 
> Because the Celtics pick is now going to be in the 20s and the Wolves pick is going to be *extremely* high, one of the two or three worst teams in the league. It would be hilarious if the Celtics got to keep the Wolves pick they got in the Wally trade... and wound up with the #1 pick.


That pick is so heavily protected, Boston will never see it after this trade. The Clippers, however, have to be all smiles.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

apparently the extension is somewhere along the lines of an extra 3 years at 60mil...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> That pick is so heavily protected, Boston will never see it after this trade. The Clippers, however, have to be all smiles.


The pick that was to go to the Clippers is protected, they'll probably never see it now. I didn't know if the pick that the Celtics got in the Wally/Davis trade was protected, but it makes sense if it was.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> The pick that was to go to the Clippers is protected, they'll probably never see it now. I didn't know if the pick that the Celtics got in the Wally/Davis trade was protected, but it makes sense if it was.


yeah that pick will be high in the lottery next season and minny will keep it, eventually it just turns into a second rounder to the clips if the protection on it isnt met.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> yeah that pick will be high in the lottery next season and minny will keep it, eventually it just turns into a second rounder to the clips if the protection on it isnt met.


Nah its protected until 2010!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i remember how everyone said the Heat traded their future for Shaq, and looked what happened...

Boston certainly is making a gamble like Riley did with Miami. im sure its going to payoff, if not this year, then definetly next. 

trade potential for possible championship now? It worked for the Heat, it can work for the Celts. looking forward to next season. the East (especially the Atlantic) suddenly look interesting


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think this is the best trade McHale could get for Garnett. He effectively puts turns the team to the Baby Wolves, with a very bright future. Ainge mortgages the entire future for KG, but he was on his way there when he traded for Allen anyway.

I didn't think those two GMs could do something intelligent.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> Nah its protected until 2010!


and then it turns into a second rounder yeh (if the protection isnt met)? lol


anyway the point is they go into rebuilding mode, get the pick back and it will be very high... .but they DO get to keep it.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Chan said:


> I think this is the best trade McHale could get for Garnett. He effectively puts turns the team to the Baby Wolves, with a very bright future. Ainge mortgages the entire future for KG, but he was on his way there when he traded for Allen anyway.
> 
> *I didn't think those two GMs could do something intelligent.*


Actually it makes perfect sense. Their combined incompetence canceled each other out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Shocking. Shocking that it happened in such a short time span after all those years of rumors. Shocking that Danny Ainge looks like a Hall of Fame GM now.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Go vote on who got the better of the deal.

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/370620-wo-got-better-deal.html


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If I am the Wolves, I would not extend Al Jefferson either (not yet) unless I get a discount. Nobody will have caproom next year and Minny has the best expring deal in the league.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If current reports are correct on the package, Boston will look like this:

PG Rajon Rondo
SG Ray Allen
SF Paul Pierce
PF Kevin Garnett
C Kendrick Perkins
---------------------
G Tony Allen
F Ryan Gomes
F Brian Scalabrine
F Leon Powe

Unless they can manage to sign Brevin Knight at the veteran minimum, they're probably looking at a Mike Wilkes caliber back-up PG. Rondo, Garnett, T. Allen, and Perkins are all good defenders at their positions. I think they're a whole lot better than Cleveland or Detroit at this point. Unless the Bulls really gel perfectly together this season, the Celtics are the team to beat in the East this year.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like it's official!

:yay:

I can't believe I'm going to be cheering for Boston, but it's hard not to when you have these 3 guys on the same team.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Now I want to see KG prove me wrong. Just win baby.

Now if I am Boston, I see what I can scrape together to get Washington to deal Juan Carlos Navarro to come as a backup to Rondo.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn it Mitch, damn...:azdaja:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> yeah that pick will be high in the lottery next season and minny will keep it, eventually it just turns into a second rounder to the clips if the protection on it isnt met.


No, it doesn't turn into a 2nd rounder. The protection is lifted in 2010 so if the Wolves continue to be in the bottom 10 the Clippers will get the Wolves first in 2010/11 (around there I forget the exact year).


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

23isback said:


> Wow, three players who need the ball in their hands.


Wow one poster who doesn't watch enough basketball to realize that the biggest knock on KG is that he's TOO unselfish.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Now I want to see KG prove me wrong. Just win baby.
> 
> Now if I am Boston, I see what I can scrape together to get Washington to deal Juan Carlos Navarro to come as a backup to Rondo.


Navarro is not a point guard though, he is a 2 who can handle the ball but he is not a point guard by any means.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Boston is now a pure contender. The only way they can mess up now is if all three are injured.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Allen/Pierce/Garnett...I'm speechless.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> Boston is now a pure contender. The only way they can mess up now is if all three are injured.


also, its gonna take time for the team to gel. usually the first months they struggle but after the all-star break they should be alright


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Ha, we were ripping on the Celts for making the Allen deal. Guess that looks infinitely times better now than it did before.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

GregOden said:


> Ha, we were ripping on the Celts for making the Allen deal. Guess that looks infinitely times better now than it did before.


People ripped on the Celts for the Allen trade? I thought it was a bad trade for the Sonics personally.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

croco said:


> Navarro is not a point guard though, he is a 2 who can handle the ball but he is not a point guard by any means.


Yes but off the bench with The Real Big Three handling the ball he would be a perfect backup to the non shooting Rondo.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

top shooter, top scorer, and top big guy

Boston, with some solid role players (still has the mle/lle to spend- still has Rando also), has themselves a contender


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the other thing is, while having 3 20+ppg guys in the line up, the other 2 guys are good defensive players... its a very complete starting 5 and if they can just fill out the bench with the MLE, vet min etc they are easily favourites in the east.

will take some time to get the chemistry though, after the all star break this team will go on a savage run towards the finals IMO


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

BTW where's MDIZZ?

He sure was right...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> BTW where's MDIZZ?
> 
> He sure was right...


isnt he always  lol

but this still isnt confirmed 100% yet, im quite certain its done though


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> and then it turns into a second rounder yeh (if the protection isnt met)? lol


LOL! Stop trying to make up ****! If the clips dont get the minny 1st round pick by 2009, than it will be unprotected the next year. Just like Detroit got 2nd pick from the grizzles with the Otis Thrope trade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> the other thing is, while having 3 20+ppg guys in the line up, the other 2 guys are good defensive players... its a very complete starting 5 and if they can just fill out the bench with the MLE, vet min etc they are easily favourites in the east.
> 
> will take some time to get the chemistry though, after the all star break this team will go on a savage run towards the finals IMO


lol, i like the sound of "savage run":clap2: 

well, brevin knight is in the market. can BOS get him?


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

After repeating ever so often that he wanted to stay he gets traded.

So was KG stabbed in the back by Minny?? Trading him while he's away. As it turns out KG is on a cruise right now, little did he now that his boat will be docking on Boston.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Samael said:


> After repeating ever so often that he wanted to stay he gets traded.
> 
> So was KG stabbed in the back by Minny?? Trading him while he's away. As it turns out KG is on a cruise right now, little did he now that his boat will be docking on Boston.


I think he knew this was coming. In fact, I think getting Ray Allen and getting rid of Wally was in part to appease KG.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

good trade for celts


only thing left to find out is who's going to go down with an injury first? i say allen,...then pierce a little after the trade deadline


LETS GO KNICKS!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank God for opt outs, eh Samael?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW.

This trade saved Danny's job. I am happy for KG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> LOL! Stop trying to make up ****! If the clips dont get the minny 1st round pick by 2009, than it will be unprotected the next year. Just like Detroit got 2nd pick from the grizzles with the Otis Thrope trade.


i aint "trying to make up ****" it was a question, ****!



anyway,
back up point and back up center are what the celtics need to address now, obviously they arent shying away from spending so hopefully they put the MLE to good use


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I couldn't be anymore happy right now. God bless KG for what he did for Minne, and the best of luck to him & Jesus in Boston. Al Jefferson is a fav of mine, and I'm very excited for the 'Pups.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

from bottom 2 team, to a contendor in one off-season....

impressive


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I predict Celtics and Bulls in the finals. Bulls win the series 4-3.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

****ty summer for the league overall, but this is GREAT news, not just for Boston fans but NBA fans....
i mean really...Ray Allen, Paul pierce n KG in the same starting lineup who woulda thought ???

CANT WAIT TILL THE UPCOMING SEASON!!!!

happy for Paul Pierce

:yay: 

:cheers:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this may be held up a day or 2 as KG is on a cruise lol.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Man I cannot wait for 2k8......Boston will straight up dominate! If Danny Ainge pulls this one off, he will have gone from worse to first in my eyes. I am a bit surprisd.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I must say I had no faith in Danny Ainge and I am really surprised and exited. I truely hope PP game will now find new breathing.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ha, i love it!

It's not even my birthday and yhe Celtics are salivating about adding two major losers to the squad. Hah. I laugh at them. 

We all know that the Boston Celtics are uncapable to contend for tha championship (aka the "Len Bias Curse"(, so i will have major laughs when they crumble as a bad-sone cookie.

Ha! I haven't been so excited for the start of the seasons for a long, long time.

What's next? The Bulls getting T-Mac? :yay: :yay:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Ha, i love it!
> 
> It's not even my birthday and yhe Celtics are salivating about adding two major losers to the squad. Hah. I laugh at them.
> 
> ...


Had too many Vodka Martini's tonight:cheers: ?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Banjoriddim said:


> Had too many Vodka Martini's tonight:cheers: ?


Nope. Why?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nope. Why?


probably something to do with the **** your talking, guess he thinks youd have to be drunk to believe it


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nope. Why?


Just your post sounded bit outrageous but then again you may make some sense. So no hard feelings, please.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Ha, i love it!
> 
> *It's not even my birthday and yhe Celtics are salivating about adding two major losers to the squad.* Hah. I laugh at them.
> 
> ...


I really do wonder how you can consider Ray Allen and KG major losers. 

I agree with the drunk sentiments, you are off your rocker.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.startribune.com/wolves/story/1332831.html

league signing off on the deal may delay it a day aswell

theo has been interviewed though, confirming hes going to minny.. saying while he doesnt really want to be on a rebuilding team hes not the type of person to complain and will be a good team-mate.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I like this for Boston. A dominant post presence, a shooter, and a scorer. They're nice defensively too.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

What is Ratliff's contract? 12 million?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

GregOden said:


> I really do wonder how you can consider Ray Allen and KG major losers.
> 
> I agree with the drunk sentiments, you are off your rocker.


Hehe. I guess we just have to wait and see...

ANd, yes, Allen and Garnett are major losers. So what? It doesn't matter anyways, for they eill be combined with a guy who is all guts in Paul Pierce.

I'm salivating at the notion of a ray/Paul/Kevin squad...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> What is Ratliff's contract? 12 million?


$11,666,666


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow.

This is really... wow. Damn, Ainge.

I wonder what the over/under is on Celtics' season wins, now.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Ha, i love it!
> 
> It's not even my birthday and yhe Celtics are salivating about adding two major losers to the squad. Hah. I laugh at them.
> 
> ...


me fail english? that's umpossible.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm thrilled for Boston. I lived there during the M.L. Carr years and the Rick Pitino years, and sunk plenty of my money into Paul Gaston's pockets going to watch Antoine Walker and Greg Minor heave up clankers, while Pervis Ellison's hair grew longer and gnarlier. Celtics fans have suffered long enough. I'm honestly not sure if this is a contending team yet...they've got the core, obviously, but have to assemble a workable group of role players. But what GM in his/her right mind wouldn't roll the dice on this trio? I have to say that Pierce and Allen are fantastic fits as running mates for Garnett. Pierce is the "unstoppable scorer who wants the ball in the clutch" that Garnett has never really gotten to play with. They're all getting long in the tooth, but they should have a great last run together.

And I'm feeling bittersweet for Minnesota. I was living there when the Timberwolves joined the NBA, and I think it's fair to say they've had one really exciting year in all this time. Still, it was time to say goodbye to Garnett. They could have gotten a much better deal 2-3 years ago, but the front office made this bed years ago--not just with the Joe Smith fiasco but also with Garnett's obscene contracts.

Well, at least expectation will be low for Minny for a while. They weren't going to make any noise in the West anyway, and now we get to see what Foye and Jefferson and the others can really do.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Sweeet. I can't wait to watch them play.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

GregOden said:


> I really do wonder how you can consider Ray Allen and KG major losers.
> 
> I agree with the drunk sentiments, you are off your rocker.


He thinks Paul Pierce is a loser to. Despite the fact that Boston had a 20% better record in games Pierce started in last year.

Pierce, Allen and Garnett have all been to the conference finals and you compare them to a real proven loser like TMac. Mind you the 2nd best players each of those guys have played with were Sam Cassell (for Garnett and Allen) and Antonie Walker.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> http://www.startribune.com/wolves/story/1332831.html
> 
> league signing off on the deal may delay it a day aswell
> 
> theo has been interviewed though, confirming hes going to minny.. saying while he doesnt really want to be on a rebuilding team hes not the type of person to complain and will be a good team-mate.


"good team-mate" (sitting on the bench in street clothes after straining hammy while hauling wheelbarrel full of cash from bloated paycheck).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Masbee said:


> "good team-mate" (sitting on the bench in street clothes after straining hammy while hauling wheelbarrel full of cash from bloated paycheck).


pretty much lol... thats all they want him for anyway

-edit- too many players on the wolves roster he may be released as he comes off the books anyway, could go back to the C's for the min? if healthy anyway


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Theo's done.

He's Chris Mills, version two. His contract is very valuable due to the insurance coverage.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Awesome for Boston. KG/Pierce/Allen will be a Hell of a trio. 

Also, LOL @ MDIZZ.. Where'd he dissappear to all of a sudden?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I predict Celtics and Bulls in the finals. Bulls win the series 4-3.



ECF? Cuz it can't be the NBA Finals, they are both East Conference.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> pretty much lol... thats all they want him for anyway
> 
> -edit- too many players on the wolves roster he may be released as he comes off the books anyway, could go back to the C's for the min? if healthy anyway


I don't see him playing again. His body is too worked over.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> I don't see him playing again. His body is too worked over.


yeah fair enough i wasnt sure what shape he was in

so basically hes just disappointed he doesnt get a ring for sitting on the bench in street gear lol


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

In a straight sense, this is mehh for Minnesota. But Garnett was going to be difficult to trade, there were only so many teams with the contract and talent to get him, in the end, getting Jefferson is pretty good. He's a jumpshot away from scoring 25 ppg and it's actually pretty decent already, he just has to go it more often, diversify his pattern of attack. His rebounding is always there. I can see Jefferson putting up huge numbers in the coming seasons and people comparing them to Garnett and wondering all sorts of things. None of the other players are that significant except for Gomes who is a solid heady player. At least they're on short contracts.

If Minnesota envisions Jefferson, Foye and Brewer leading the team, then they have to get rid of Davis pronto. He's got the most veteran cache on the team and he's not going to be afraid to use it to control the ball. And it's never a good thing when a one-dimensional jumpshooter who sees himself as a go-to fourth quarter guy leads the team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jenness said:


> In a straight sense, this is mehh for Minnesota. But Garnett was going to be difficult to trade, there were only so many teams with the contract and talent to get him, in the end, getting Jefferson is pretty good. He's a jumpshot away from scoring 25 ppg and it's actually pretty decent already, he just has to go it more often, diversify his pattern of attack. His rebounding is always there. I can see Jefferson putting up huge numbers in the coming seasons and people comparing them to Garnett and wondering all sorts of things. None of the other players are that significant except for Gomes who is a solid heady player. At least they're on short contracts.
> 
> *If Minnesota envisions Jefferson, Foye and Brewer leading the team, then they have to get rid of Davis pronto. He's got the most veteran cache on the team and he's not going to be afraid to use it to control the ball. And it's never a good thing when a one-dimensional jumpshooter who sees himself as a go-to fourth quarter guy leads the team.*


see the problem is with Davis hes an expiring deal, so he does have use to a rebuilding team... however in a contract year hes likely to try and go for 20+ points a game to get his value up, minny needs to try and get him away for possibly another expiring and a pick from a team trying to add to a competitive squad


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

croco said:


> Navarro is not a point guard though, he is a 2 who can handle the ball but he is not a point guard by any means.


He doesn't have to be. He just has to get the ball across the half court line and hand it to Pierce or Garnett, and then knock down his shots. Charlie Bell would be better. But, then again, if Boston could talk the Wiz into a sign & trade for Blatche and the draft rights to Navarro that might be a big help to their depth.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

What's a fair deal for Ricky?

Anyone think the T'Wolves are going to pull the same **** the Bulls did with Tim Thomas?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone who picked up Davis ala Tim Thomas is winning out because Ricky is better and more consistent, he'd be a major pickup as a 6th man.

And as of now, how close is this to done? After the Min-Pho-Atl fiasco I'll believe it when I see KG _in_ uniform lol.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Anyone who picked up Davis ala Tim Thomas is winning out because Ricky is better and more consistent, he'd be a major pickup as a 6th man.
> 
> And as of now, how close is this to done? After the Min-Pho-Atl fiasco I'll believe it when I see KG _in_ uniform lol.


the associated press is reporting a Celtics official has confirmed the deal, but its not complete yet


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

You can say what you want but, im happy im wrong.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

MDIZZ said:


> You can say what you want but, im happy im wrong.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KW8RgmEJs-8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KW8RgmEJs-8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> You can say what you want but, im happy im wrong.


You must be happy everyday then, huh.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Chan said:


> You must be happy everyday then, huh.


your mother...........



filmed you on camera doing this

EDIT- don't post videos with swearing


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Shaddup Timmy. You just mad cuz I'm stylin' on you.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Assuming that Green is sheep.

Sheep love wolf, and wolf loves sheep.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm now hearing that Minnesota would also get Gomes and two first-rounders.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Assuming that Green is sheep.
> 
> Sheep love wolf, and wolf loves sheep.


WERD


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Garnett looks terrible in a Celts jersey


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Kidd's Nets said:


> Garnett looks terrible in a Celts jersey


Maybe that's why he was resisting the trade for so long.


----------

